# Finished First Custom Mitchell



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, I finished my first custom Mitchell this morning, a 304. I made it for my Wife for her birthday in a week. So that's why it is painted those colors. She like them.... beats me. haha

Let me start off with MANY thanks to Cajun Creationz for his painting advice. I learned a lot and he kept me steered in the right direction. I wanted one of his billet knobs for this, but there is no way to get it here in time for her birthday. It will probably still get one though. When I order the knobs for my upcoming 302 and 402.

Also, for those Mitchell Collector Nazi's out there. This was a worthless 6th Gen franken reel before I even started. 

ALOT of firsts here. Obviously as stated, first Mitchell rebuilt. I bought an airbrush to paint this thing with, so it was the first time using one of those. It was my first time painting with candy pearls. REALLY "interesting" to work with... Yeah, that's what I will call it! Interesting!
They turned out well, except for a slight color match problem on the body to cover. Probably noticeable only to me and a concours judge. It was also my first time working with catalyzed urethane clearcoats. NOT FUN!!! I got a lot of very tiny little fisheyes in the clear. They pretty much flattened out before it dried, but I still see them. The Wife probably wont. All in all, I'm fairly pleased, first time with airbrushing, candy pearls, and clearcoat and it didn't turn out as a disaster. :thumbsup: haha


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

pretty sweet job your wife will be happy


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Sweet job man!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Forgot to add that I can't wait to see how your 302 & 402s turn out!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys. I think I am going to do the 302 and 402 in dark candy purple. Don't know for sure yet.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Very nice job keeping the wife happy..! I sold a couple of those brand new in the box last year. One with factory manual bail.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

A friend of mine says..."Happy wife, happy life." Great job NMS. Love the colors!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Pompano Joe said:


> A friend of mine says..."Happy wife, happy life." Great job NMS. Love the colors!


Yep, and that frees me up to build some for myself now! And now I have all of the gear to do it. Now I can tell her that I am going to build "this" and it will only cost "this".  And old Mitchell's come cheap on ebay!

I already have the drill press if I want to start drilling rotors too... :whistling:
I just have to figure out how to get the spacing even.


----------



## mitchell master (May 23, 2012)

Buy a big washer the size of the spool and make a template tape it to the spool and drill it on the drill press.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

mitchell master said:


> Buy a big washer the size of the spool and make a template tape it to the spool and drill it on the drill press.


I was talking about drilling the sides of the rotating head.
Good idea on drilling spools though.


----------



## mitchell master (May 23, 2012)

NoMoSurf said:


> I was talking about drilling the sides of the rotating head.
> Good idea on drilling spools though.


I f you have a cross wind vise for your drill press buy a 4 fluted plunge/side cutting bit in the width of your choice. If you want to do angle slots use 2 wood wedges to angle the rotor


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

mitchell master said:


> I f you have a cross wind vise for your drill press buy a 4 fluted plunge/side cutting bit in the width of your choice. If you want to do angle slots use 2 wood wedges to angle the rotor


Nope.... :no:


----------

